
GNU Screen v4.8 - lelf
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu/2020-02/msg00003.html
======
sillysaurusx
Is there any reason to use screen over tmux?

(I really hate posting a comment like this, since it seems poor form to point
out a competing project on the release notes of some other project. But screen
and tmux are so fundamental to dev workflows that if there's an advantage, I
was hoping to know about it.)

~~~
bollu
I personally find that screen tries to do less, and therefore, gets in my way
less. Also, emacs-style keybindings fit better with the general interaction
model of the shell, which also uses emacs-style keybindings.

I know that one can switch to vim-style keybindings in the shell, but they
have never felt as "comfortable" (and I use vim as my daily driver).

Last but not least, the default keybinding for splitting in tmux (C-b ") is
just awkward. Screen has way better defaults.

------
bkanber
I'm a tmux man myself, but I'm really glad to see that screen is still being
actively maintained.

------
waynesonfire
i've been using screen my entire development career. it's a great tool, thank
you.

------
lonelygirl15
FWIW, Red Hat Enterprise Linux 8 removed screen in favor of tmux.

~~~
lonelygirl15
"The screen utility has an old code base that is not easy to maintain and with
little activity in the upstream community. The tmux package was viewed as
having a better code base to maintain and build new features upon."

[https://access.redhat.com/solutions/4136481](https://access.redhat.com/solutions/4136481)

